# Plecos for planted tank



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

Which type of plecos are suitable for a 90 gallon planted tank? I want one that won't grow past 5 inches and won't bother my plants. Any suggestion?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave:

Two thoughts:

Bristle noses are pretty to me in their ugly kind of way.
My limited experience with them to date is that they are excellent bottom cleaners, good algae cleaners (at least on the walls of the tank) and appear to have at least some personality.
Please refer to the following for habitat as well as other information:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=49

Queen Arabesques are very, very pretty fish.
I enjoy them but most folks do not as they are rarely seen and are principally carnivores.
Please refer to the following for habitat as well as other information:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=229

TR


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I was thinking butterfly plecos but they grow to 6 inches

Maybe a clown pleco they are pretty and they get 4 inches


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Clowns are fine, but require wood in the diet, and are rubbish algae eaters. They also hide most of the time.

I have never had problems with plants and Bristlenoses


----------



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I have heard good things about Bristlenose plecos. They are unique looking which makes them desirable. Maybe I will buy a couple clown plecos. I have huge pieces of driftwood in my tank and little chips everywhere. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PlecoMan1234 (Mar 17, 2008)

Get a Rubber Nose they grow up 5 inches and are pretty cool. they need a temp of about 70 degrees to 80 though. 

http://www.tinytanks.net/pix/RL_pleco2_Mols_t.jpg


----------

